# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  चेहरे के अनचाहे बालों से कैसे पायें छुटकारा

## xman

चेहरे के अनचाहे बाल खूबसूरती में दाग की तरह होते हैं, इनके कारण आपको परेशानी हो सकती है। चेहरे के इन बालों को हटाने के लिए आप कई कोशिशें करते हैं लेकिन फिर से ये बाल आपके चेहरे पर उग जाते हैं। अनचाहे बाल किसी शारीरिक कमी के कारण नहीं बल्कि हार्मोंस असंतुलन के कारण आते हैं। अगर आपके चेहरे पर भी अनचाहे बाल हैं तो इसके लिए परेशान होने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि कुछ आसान तरीकों को आजमाकर आप इनसे आसानी से छुटकारा पा सकते हैं। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये चेहरे के इन अनचाहे बालों से छुटकारा पाने के तरीकों के बारे में।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

वैक्सिंग के जरिये


यह चेहरे के अनचाहे बालों को हटाने का बहुत ही आसान तरीका है, इसका प्रयोग आसानी से किया जा सकता है। वैक्सिंग के द्वारा चेहरे के किसी भी हिस्*से में मौजूद बालों को हटाया जा सकता है। इससे अनचाहे बाल पूरी तरह साफ हो जाते हैं और आपके चेहरे की त्वचा मुलायम हो जाती है। चेहरे के बाल हटाने के लिए कटोरी वैक्सिंग की जाती है। वैक्सिंग के बाद बाल लंबे समय तक दोबारा नहीं आते, क्योंकि यह चेहरे की त्वचा के अंदर जड़ों से बालों को निकालता है।

----------


## xman

ब्*लीचिंग के द्वारा


अगर आपके चेहरे और कनपटियों के आसपास हल्के-हल्के रोएं दिखाई देते हैं तो उन्हें छिपाने के लिए ब्लीचिंग कर सकती हैं। लेकिन ब्लीचिंग करने से पहरे अपनी त्*वचा के प्रकार को ध्*यान में रखें, यह भी देख लीजिए कि क्*या यह आपकी त्*वचा को सूट भी कर रहा है या नहीं। इसके लिए तैयार की हुई ब्लीच को अपनी हथेली पर लगाकर देखिये, इसके बाद ही इसका प्रयोग करें। ब्लीचिंग करने से पहले एक बात और ध्यान रखें यह रोएं हटाने का स्थायी उपचार नहीं है बल्कि यह तरीका आपको समय-समय पर दोहराना पड़ेगा।

----------


## xman

थ्रीडिंग और ट्वीजिंग से


चेहरे के अनचाहे बालों को हटाने के लिए थ्रीडिंग और ट्वीजिंग का प्रयोग कीजिए। चेहरे के अनचाहे बाल ज्*यादातर अनचाहे बाल ठोड़ी, होंठों के उपर और कपोल पर ही होते हैं। थ्रीडिंग के जरिए चेहरे के अनचाहे बालों से छुटकारा मिल सकता है। ये भी यह वैक्सिंग की तरह अनचाहे बालों को बढ़ने से रोकती है। आईब्रो को सही आकार देने के लिए भी थ्रीडिंग की जाती है। इन बालों को कैंची से नहीं काटना चाहिए क्योंकि यह स्थायी उपचार नहीं हैं। ठोड़ी पर आए अनचाहे बालों को आप प्लकिंग करके भी निकाल सकते हैं, इसके लिए आइब्रो-ट्वीजर चिमटी का प्रयोग बेहतर माना जाता है।

----------


## xman

हेयर रिमूविंग क्रीम


चेहरे के बालों को हटाने के लिए हेयर रिमूवर क्रीम का प्रयोग कीजिए। इससे अनचाहे बालों को हटाने में कोई दर्द नहीं होता और न ही ज्यादा समय लगता है। लेकिन इसका प्रयोग करने का सबसे ज्*यादा नुकसान यह है कि इससे अनचाहे बाल दोबारा जल्दी उग आते हैं। साथ ही इस बात का ध्*यान रखें कि हेयर रिमूवर क्रीम का इस्तेमाल कभी भी अपने चेहरे पर न करें।

----------


## xman

इलेक्ट्रोलिसिस


होंठों के ऊपर आने वाले बालों के लिए प्लकिंग न करते हुए इलेक्ट्रोलिसिस का प्रयोग अच्*छा माना जाता है। हालांकि इस तकनीक से आप शरीर के अन्*य हिस्*सोंके बाल भी हटा सकते हैं। इलेक्ट्रोलिसिस के दौरान बिजली के हल्के करंट का प्रयोग किया जाता हैं। लेकिन इस तकनीक के प्रयोग के लिए आपको कुछ हफ्तों तक इसका प्रयोग करना आवश्यक है तभी आप स्थायी रूप से अनचाहे बालों से मुक्ति मिल सकती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

लेजर तकनीक


लेजर से चेहरे के अनचाहे बालों को स्*थायी रूप से हटाया जा सकता है क्*योंकि लेजर से बालों को हमेशा के लिए जड़ से खत्*म किया जाता है। लेजर की किरणों को बालों की जड़ पर केंद्रित किया जाता है, जिससे बाल हमेंशा के लिए नष्ट हो जाते हैं। इसमें लगभग सात से आठ सिटिंग्स लगती हैं।

----------


## xman

इसके अलावा चेहरे के बालों को हटाने के लिए आप घरेलू नुस्*खों का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। लेकिन कोई भी तरीका आजमाने से पहले अपने चेहरे की संवेदनशीलता को जरूर मापें। अगर किसी प्रकार की समस्*या हो तो त्*वचा रोग विशेषज्ञ से सलाह जरूर लें।

----------

